# SGF - SG Fleet Group



## System (26 February 2014)

SG Fleet Group is one of Australia's leading, specialist providers of vehicle leasing and fleet management services, to corporate and government customers, as well as salary packaged vehicles for individual employees of those customers. SG Fleet Group also has a presence in New Zealand and the United Kingdom.

SG Fleet Group Limited (SGF) is expected to list on the ASX on Tuesday, March 4, 2014.  

http://www.sgfleet.com


----------



## SuperGlue (1 March 2015)

*Re: SGF - SG Fleet Group IPO*

Listed March 2014 at $1.85.
Current price $2.29

19 Aug 2014 - NPAT of $15.62m for the Year to 30 June 2014
16 Feb 2015 - NPAT of $19.71m for Half-Year to 31 December 2014

"... well on track to meet or exceed a FY15 forecast that was set over a year ago...."

One to add to my watchlist.


----------



## Miner (29 September 2021)

SuperGlue said:


> *Re: SGF - SG Fleet Group IPO*
> 
> Listed March 2014 at $1.85.
> Current price $2.29
> ...



7 years of drought on this thread.
Need clean up od dead weeds people are not interested.
Just my thoughts. DNH


----------



## galumay (29 September 2021)

Not a bad looking business at first glance, too much debt for my liking, but otherwise its metrics are ok.


----------



## Faramir (29 September 2021)

Was this stock that @ROE really like? I remember years ago he liked this more than McMillan Shakespeare MMS. I own MMS for about 6 1/2 years before selling it for an overseas EFT. Although I like MMS, I couldn’t tell you which one is better: SGF vs MMS.


----------



## Faramir (29 September 2021)

I am wrong it was SIQ: Smart Group. ROE like them.


----------



## galumay (30 September 2021)

I miss @ROE, such a smart investor.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2022)

SG Fleet net profit rose 39 per cent to $60.7 million after a half of "strong improvement", and second hand car prices appreciated even further.

Underlying net profit was $71.9 million, including ten months of earnings from LeasePlan. 
Total revenue increased 58 per cent to $313 million.
Final dividend of 6.81¢ a share, fully franked, up from 5.39¢ a share



> _"Assuming a continuation of the current environment, we expect to deliver continued progress in our performance in the 2023 financial year. "Supply, price and cost trends suggest permanent lift in used values."_


----------

